# reazione al tradimento



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Apro un 3d apposito perchè mi sembra interessante proporre un diverso comportamento per chi si sente tradito.

Quando si sospetta, o si è certi, di subire  un tradimento si insinuano tante emozioni nella mente del tradito, fra cui :

L’orgoglio di passare in secondo piano, di non essere più la scelta esclusiva
La rabbia nell’accorgersi che la persona che credevamo “ nostra “ non ci appartiene più in maniera totale ma che dobbiamo condividerla. 

Si inizia così una ricerca, meschina quanto quella del traditore, nella ricerca di indizi, prove, per arrivare a smascherarlo.

Durante questa guerra, l’amore che sentiamo per chi ci ha tradito, dove và a finire ? 
finisce ? annientato dal nostro orgoglio e dalla nostra rabbia ?
si trasforma in odio ? a causa del dolore che provoca in noi ? 

e se vedessimo la cosa in maniera diversa ? 

Forse bisognerebbe riuscire a continuare a guardare gli occhi del traditore con gli occhi dell'amore. E così facendo, pensare che, se l'adulterio lo rende felice, per quanto al tradito possa far male, deve cercare di accettarlo. 
Forse bisognerebbe cercare di riconquistare l'attenzione del traditore invece di iniziare con lui una guerra per cercare di smascherarlo.
Forse bisognerebbe mettere da parte il proprio senso del possesso e chiedersi se è vero che " amare vuol dire rendere l'amato felice " 


forse bisognerebbe esordire con una frase tipo 

“ so che mi tradisci, voglio che tu sia felice, perchè non puoi esserlo stando solamente con me ? ne parliamo ? “

Sono considerazioni, potrebbe essere un diverso modo di approccio in questa terribile e delicata situazione, non so, che ne dite ?


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2008)

Solo una profonda delusione.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Apro un 3d apposito perchè mi sembra interessante proporre un diverso comportamento per chi si sente tradito.
> 
> Quando si sospetta, o si è certi, di subire un tradimento si insinuano tante emozioni nella mente del tradito, fra cui :
> 
> ...


E' il non sapere che fa scattare la rabbia e l'orgoglio. Il dirlo non evita l'incazzatura ma ci posso pensare. Forse.


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Apro un 3d apposito perchè mi sembra interessante proporre un diverso comportamento per chi si sente tradito.
> 
> Quando si sospetta, o si è certi, di subire  un tradimento si insinuano tante emozioni nella mente del tradito, fra cui :
> 
> ...


Ti ho già risposto in un altra discussione.
Premesso che non credo e non crederò mai al fatto che uno che tradisce è innamorato di chi ha accanto, perchè è innaturale tradire chi si ama, io non perdonerei mai.
Sarà che ho questa convinzione da prima donna, sarà che sono narcisista, sarà che sono egocentrica, ma il mio carattere mi porta a eliminare per sempre quella persone. Soffrirei tanto lo so, ma sarebbe una scelta di orgoglio e di vendetta. L'indifferenza è la cosa che fa più male a una persona, ed è quello che farei senza mezzi termini. Non dico d'esser nel giusto, ma la penso così.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ti ho già risposto in un altra discussione.
> Premesso che non credo e non crederò mai al fatto che uno che tradisce è innamorato di chi ha accanto, perchè è innaturale tradire chi si ama, io non perdonerei mai.
> Sarà che ho questa convinzione da prima donna, sarà che sono narcisista, sarà che sono egocentrica, ma il mio carattere mi porta a eliminare per sempre quella persone. Soffrirei tanto lo so, ma sarebbe una scelta di orgoglio e di vendetta. L'indifferenza è la cosa che fa più male a una persona, ed è quello che farei senza mezzi termini. Non dico d'esser nel giusto, ma la penso così.


e l'amore che hai per chi ti ha tradito dove andrebbe a finire ?
era amore ?


----------



## Old Leger (22 Ottobre 2008)

*Non puoi*



oscar ha detto:


> Apro un 3d apposito perchè mi sembra interessante proporre un diverso comportamento per chi si sente tradito.
> 
> Quando si sospetta, o si è certi, di subire  un tradimento si insinuano tante emozioni nella mente del tradito, fra cui :
> 
> ...


Buongiorno a tutti.

Secondo me non puoi parlarne serenamente.
Scoprire il tradimento del partner ti sconvolge la vita.
Si attraversano delle fasi.
In linea di massima il traditore o traditrice nega sempre, quindi se hai sospetti, devi cercare per forza indizi  per capire e per essere sicuro del tradimento, altrimenti rischi d'impazzire.


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> e l'amore che hai per chi ti ha tradito dove andrebbe a finire ?
> era amore ?


Dove vanno a finire tutti gli amori che finiscono. 
E poi era un amore a senso unico, il fatto che io sia innamorata non preclude che debba fungere da paracadute a lui.


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> e l'amore che hai per chi ti ha tradito dove andrebbe a finire ?
> era amore ?


era amore, ma al momento in cui la tradisci è un amore tradito.
e fa soffrire moltissimo.
poi pretendere che il tradito comprenda e dica purchè tu sia felice accetto è paradossale.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> e l'amore che hai per chi ti ha tradito dove andrebbe a finire ?
> era amore ?


 
era un amore egoistico ? un bisogno di considerazione, di sentirsi desiderata, etc. etc. un amore nascisistico mascherato da amore ?


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> era un amore egoistico ? un bisogno di considerazione, di sentirsi desiderata, etc. etc. un amore nascisistico mascherato da amore ?


Un amore _sano_, ossia _non dipendente_.


----------



## Old matilde (22 Ottobre 2008)

Se è un puro sollazzo a senso unico lo trovo egoista e quindi è tradimento: la libertà di sollazzi deve essere per entrambi, in equilibrio felice.
Ammettere il tradimento è un passo per la comprensione delle cause, ovviamente se esistono motivazioni di coppia. E' più facile nascondere i problemi e svagarsi ingiro mancando di rispetto, per questo fa incazzare.. e non solo, ovvio


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Ottobre 2008)

Leger ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Secondo me non puoi parlarne serenamente.
> Scoprire il tradimento del partner ti sconvolge la vita.
> ...


 
Ma si impazzisce anche quando si trovano le conferme.
Sinceramente non so cosa sia peggio. Per lo meno quando nn ne sei sicuro hai ancora la speranza che sia tutto falso.
Io ho voluto sapere ai tempi, ma è stato peggio che sospettare e basta.....


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Un amore _sano_, ossia _non dipendente_.


 
si potrebbe aprire un nuovo 3d, se non è già stato fatto 
" le diverse forme dell'amore "
sicuramente ne sono stati scritti trattati o libri negli ultimi 4000 anni


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Un amore _sano_, ossia _non dipendente_.


un amore sano non è un amore incondizionato ? 
tu poni una condizione volendolo escusivo


dipendente dal tuo orgoglio forse ?


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si potrebbe aprire un nuovo 3d, se non è già stato fatto
> " le diverse forme dell'amore "
> sicuramente ne sono stati scritti trattati o libri negli ultimi 4000 anni



Io ad un paziente direi di parlare, di cercare di risolvere i problemi prima con se stessi, poi verso il partner. Gli consiglierei di capire cosa ha portato a compiere questo tradimento. Ma al paziente però..!!!
Io contatterei direttamente l'avvocato! Ti ripeto è una questione caratteriale mia. E che tutto sommato mi piace anche.
Io dò tutto, ma guai a tradire la mia fiducia.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io ad un paziente direi di parlare, di cercare di risolvere i problemi prima con se stessi, poi verso il partner. Gli consiglierei di capire cosa ha portato a compiere questo tradimento. Ma al paziente però..!!!
> Io contatterei direttamente l'avvocato! Ti ripeto è una questione caratteriale mia. E che tutto sommato mi piace anche.
> Io dò tutto, ma guai a tradire la mia fiducia.


 
innamorarsi di se stessi è una cosa meravigliosa, è un'amore che dura tutta una vita.

buon per te, dico davvero.


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> un amore sano non è un amore incondizionato ?
> tu poni una condizione volendolo escusivo
> 
> 
> dipendente dal tuo orgoglio forse ?


Che la scelta sia dettata dal mio orgoglio non ci piove. La mia però.

L'amore sano è quando si ama nella stessa proporzione prima se stessi e poi il 
partner. Come ho sempre sostenuto NOI SIAMO INDIVIDUI SINGOLI.
Se il mio uomo mi tradisce so a priori che non mi ama, perchè ti ripeto che io non credo minimamente che si ami il partner quando lo si tradisce, e se non mi ama perchè devo starci?
Mostro rispetto per me stessa e lo lascio.


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> innamorarsi di se stessi è una cosa meravigliosa, è un'amore che dura tutta una vita.
> 
> buon per te, dico davvero.


Mo' non esageriamo, come sto combinata e con gli ultimi risvolti non è che sia una tanto innamorata di me.
Io amavo lui, ma non era un amore sano. E lui non mi amava come diceva. ( Ci sto lavorando).


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> *Se il mio uomo mi tradisce so a priori che non mi ama*, perchè ti ripeto che io non credo minimamente che si ami il partner quando lo si tradisce, e se non mi ama perchè devo starci?


il tuo ragionamento nn fa una piega, ma secondo me è sbagliata la premessa in neretto... lo pensavo anche io, poi, coglionamente, ci sono cascato, se perdi la testa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 una cosa è l'innamoramento, una cosa è l'amore... ho chiuso la storia e mi sono riscoperto, ho riscoperto l'amore x mia moglie, me la sono 'riconquistata' e mi sono reso conto di aver fatto una mer*ata e una caz*ata enorme.


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> il tuo ragionamento nn fa una piega, ma secondo me è sbagliata la premessa in neretto... lo pensavo anche io, poi, coglionamente, ci sono cascato, se perdi la testa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma infatti io non dico che non si possa recuperare il rapporto.. ( anche se uno che l'ha fa franca una volta, tende a non farsi troppi problemi la seconda).
Io dico che per come sono io non riuscirei mai a perdonare.. mai mai mai.


----------



## Old latriglia (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> era amore, ma al momento in cui la tradisci è un amore tradito.
> e fa soffrire moltissimo.
> poi pretendere che il tradito comprenda e dica purchè tu sia felice accetto è paradossale.


è altamente paraculo ed egoista


----------



## Old cornofrancese (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io dico che per come sono io non riuscirei mai a perdonare.. mai mai mai.


boh, che ti devo dire, ti auguro che nn ti succeda mai, né a te né al tuo partner.


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> boh, che ti devo dire, ti auguro che nn ti succeda mai, né a te né al tuo partner.


Infatti è una mia grande paura quella di tradire, non di esser tradita.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Infatti è una mia grande paura quella di tradire, non di esser tradita.


infatti io dico sempre  " ci vuole coraggio per tradire "


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> infatti io dico sempre  " ci vuole coraggio per tradire "


Eh..! Ma ci vuole la faccia tosta a fingere dopo, a chiamare amore il partner, peggio ad andarci a letto pure.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> infatti io dico sempre " ci vuole coraggio per tradire "


Coraggio nella menzogna. Sono d'accordo. Spero di non arrivarci mai.


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Ottobre 2008)

*coraggio*



oscar ha detto:


> infatti io dico sempre " ci vuole coraggio per tradire "


 
Mi spiace, ma tutto sto coraggio io non lo vedo. Ci vuole coraggio a prendere il partner e dirgli che è finita, che ti piace un'altra persona PRIMA di cominciare un'eventuale relazione. X trombare in un motel non è che ci voglia tanto coraggio...


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma tutto sto coraggio io non lo vedo. Ci vuole coraggio a prendere il partner e dirgli che è finita, che ti piace un'altra persona PRIMA di cominciare un'eventuale relazione. X trombare in un motel non è che ci voglia tanto coraggio...


----------



## Old matilde (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma tutto sto coraggio io non lo vedo. Ci vuole coraggio a prendere il partner e dirgli che è finita, che ti piace un'altra persona PRIMA di cominciare un'eventuale relazione. X trombare in un motel non è che ci voglia tanto coraggio...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Apro un 3d apposito perchè mi sembra interessante proporre un diverso comportamento per chi si sente tradito.
> 
> Quando si sospetta, o si è certi, di subire un tradimento si insinuano tante emozioni nella mente del tradito, fra cui :
> 
> ...


 
Benissimo. Oggi ho voglia di prendermi dell'ipocrita per cui affermerò che il tradimento comincia ad esistere, a livello di rapporti di coppia, laddove il tradito comincia ad accorgersene. E' una questione di percezione: le cose non hanno una realtà oggettiva, sono reali nel momento in cui le percepiamo, quindi:

*Non tutti i tradimenti sono necessariamente tali, ma cominciano ad esserlo quando  uno dei due partner cambia atteggiamento nei confronti dell'altro.*

Se la mia fidanazata mi avesse tradito, ma continuasse ad essere quella di sempre, che differenza farebbe? Il tradimento non esisterebbe.

Per farvi un esempio concreto, pescato apposta per voi, ribadirò che, in questo senso, un giretto con la professionista di turno, e che resta al di fuori della percezione dell'occhiuta compagna, non solo non ha conseguenze, ma, semplicemente, non esiste.


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Benissimo. Oggi ho voglia di prendermi dell'ipocrita per cui affermerò che il tradimento comincia ad esistere, a livello di rapporti di coppia, laddove il tradito comincia ad accorgersene. E' una questione di percezione: le cose non hanno una realtà oggettiva, sono reali nel momento in cui le percepiamo, quindi:
> 
> *Non tutti i tradimenti sono necessariamente tali, ma cominciano ad esserlo quando  uno dei due partner cambia atteggiamento nei confronti dell'altro.*
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Se la mia fidanazata mi avesse tradito, *ma continuasse ad essere quella di sempre*, che differenza farebbe? Il tradimento non esisterebbe.


In effetti...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> In effetti...


 
..... è così.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Ottobre 2008)

Il tradimento è menzogna.
Se non fosse menzogna se ne parlerebbe prima...
Io ho sembra pensato cche potesse succedere, ma davo per scontato che l'amicizia e l'intimità col partner ne avrebbe fatto un argomento per approfondire il rapporto e capirsi.
Poi non credo avrei accettato il rapporto extra, ma la relazione sarebbe finita con dolore, ma con amore e stima reciproca.
In realtà il tradire è mentire per evitare l'intimità, anzi credo che spesso si tradisca proprio per fuggire l'intimità con l'altro che presuppone l'intimità con sè stessi.
La menzogna una volta scoperta fa comprendere che TUTTO ERA MENZOGNA. Qualsiasi parola, gesto, momento tenero, sorriso, risata, dolcezza viene visto sotto questa nuova luce e diviene grottesco...il partner stesso diviene una caricatura di sè stesso...come se si togliesse il velo e si vedesse il vero volto di chi abbiamo accanto, come quello di Dorian Grey e con quel volto ributtante è impossibile amarlo, si amava un'altra persona che non esiste e che si è fatta credere diversa con la menzogna diventata abito e maschera.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> ..... è così.


Sì è vero, ma poi scatta il confronto con l'altro/a e questo fa male comunque.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il tradimento è menzogna.
> Se non fosse menzogna se ne parlerebbe prima...
> Io ho sembra pensato cche potesse succedere, ma davo per scontato che l'amicizia e l'intimità col partner ne avrebbe fatto un argomento per approfondire il rapporto e capirsi.
> Poi non credo avrei accettato il rapporto extra, ma la relazione sarebbe finita con dolore, ma con amore e stima reciproca.
> ...


...una volta scoperta, ti quoto, quindi stai dicendo quello che dico io, se non la scopri non esiste.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì è vero, ma poi scatta il confronto con l'altro/a e questo fa male comunque.


 
Quella dei confronti è una mania tutta femminile.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> ...una volta scoperta, ti quoto, quindi stai dicendo quello che dico io, se non la scopri non esiste.


Guarda che è impossibile non accorgersene...


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Quella dei confronti è una mania tutta femminile.


Pure maschile...


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> *Se la mia fidanazata mi avesse tradito, ma continuasse ad essere quella di sempre, che differenza farebbe? Il tradimento non esisterebbe*.
> 
> .


ma è successo? 
se tu la scoprissi, la penseresti davvero così?
non ne soffriresti?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Pure maschile...


 
Mah, quello che manca a una, ha l'altra e viceversa, i confronti non hanno senso perchè finiscono quasi sempre pari.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Mah, quello che manca a una, ha l'altra e viceversa, i confronti non hanno senso perchè finiscono quasi sempre pari.


No scusa vai a scopare con un'altra e io devo pensare che va tutto bene? Qualche domanda me la faccio...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No scusa vai a scopare con un'altra e io devo pensare che va tutto bene? Qualche domanda me la faccio...


 
Te la faresti se mi beccassi.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Te la faresti se mi beccassi.


Li ho sempre beccati. Intuito femminile


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Li ho sempre beccati. Intuito femminile


 
Beh, c'è chi ha doti investigative meno accentuate.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> ...una volta scoperta, ti quoto, quindi stai dicendo quello che dico io, se non la scopri non esiste.


 Certo che esiste, ma come tradito credi a una menzogna ed è in base a questa menzogna, che presuppone buona fede, accetti mille imperfezioni e trascuratezze e difetti che mai sopporteresti se ne conoscessi l'origine.
esemplifico: mio marito si è sempre addormentato presto, anche da fidanzati, tanto che abbiamo abbandonato progressivamente le occasioni di uscire (non certo per i figli...essendo state inventate le baby sitter).
Col tempo il suo sonno è diventato sempre più anticipato, tanto da non vedere insieme che le sigle iniziali dei programmi televisivi.
Non fa certo piacere a nessuna moglie una situazione del genere!
Ma la cosa la accettavo come inevitabile per la stua struttura fisica...
Ma scoprire che il sonno precoce derivava da un certo surmenage (lo so che fa ridere se non se ne è coinvolte...:c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




    mi ha reso infelice per quelle serate in cui potevo raccontare, confrontarmi, commentare, ridere e piangere solo con i figli.
E ci sono centinaia di altre cose...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Mah, quello che manca a una, ha l'altra e viceversa, i confronti non hanno senso perchè finiscono quasi sempre pari.


 Questo è inaccettabile.
Io moglie non posso pensare che una vita condivisa fatta di gioie, dolore, progetti e figli venga messa alla pari con qualche pomeriggio in motel?
MA SEI FUORI???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è inaccettabile.
> Io moglie non posso pensare che una vita condivisa fatta di gioie, dolore, progetti e figli venga messa alla pari con qualche pomeriggio in motel?
> MA SEI FUORI???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


non è fuori.
è che non ama la sua donna.
punto.
l'andare a mignotte considerandolo un diritto la dice lunga.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non è fuori.
> è che non ama la sua donna.
> punto.
> l'andare a mignotte considerandolo un diritto la dice lunga.


Non ama neppure sè stesso e la sua vita condivisa con la sua donna.
Questo è addirittura assurdo...fa pensare che tutto quello che uno ha vissuto lo abbia vissuto con una superficialità agghiacciante per poterlo mettere sullo stesso piano di un'amante da qualche ora in motel e metterlo in gioco per una misera cosa.
Questo sconvolge il tradito: è come avere la visione del proprio compagno che si gioca i figli alla roulette per una crociera...


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non è fuori.
> è che non ama la sua donna.
> punto.
> l'andare a mignotte considerandolo un diritto la dice lunga.



Infatti la tipologia di uomo che va con una prostituta è diversa da quello che ha un'amate. Non ama ne una, ne l'altra.

La moglie non la ama perchè altrimenti non la tradirebbe con l'amante.
L'amante non la ama perchè altrimenti non la tradirebbe con la moglie.

Risultato un calcio in quel posto da tutte e due!


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è inaccettabile.
> Io moglie non posso pensare che una vita condivisa fatta di gioie, dolore, progetti e figli venga messa alla pari con qualche pomeriggio in motel?
> MA SEI FUORI???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Ma si parla di sesso non di condivisione...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma si parla di sesso non di condivisione...


Ma uno è ben consapevole di correre dei rischi per quella miseria!
E' un gusto da giocatore d'azzardo...???????


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma uno è ben consapevole di correre dei rischi per quella miseria!
> E' un gusto da giocatore d'azzardo...???????


Una dipendenza, sì può essere...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ama neppure sè stesso e la sua vita condivisa con la sua donna.
> Questo è addirittura assurdo...fa pensare che tutto quello che uno ha vissuto lo abbia vissuto con una superficialità agghiacciante per poterlo mettere sullo stesso piano di un'amante da qualche ora in motel e metterlo in gioco per una misera cosa.
> Questo sconvolge il tradito: è come avere la visione del proprio compagno che si gioca i figli alla roulette per una crociera...


ecco.
Credo che la cosa più sconvolgente sia  rendersi conto di non conoscere più o veramente l'uomo che hai a fianco e che ti ha tradito


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma uno è ben consapevole di correre dei rischi per quella miseria!
> E' un gusto da giocatore d'azzardo...???????


l'assurda teoria di linea  è che se la moglie non sa il tradimento non sussiste..


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'assurda teoria di linea  è che se la moglie non sa il tradimento non sussiste..


occhio non vede cuore non duole.
Aberrante


----------



## Old matilde (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'assurda teoria di linea  è che se la moglie non sa il tradimento non sussiste..


si dice paraculo


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è inaccettabile.
> Io moglie non posso pensare che una vita condivisa fatta di gioie, dolore, progetti e figli venga messa alla pari con qualche pomeriggio in motel?
> MA SEI FUORI???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Visto che ho toccato un nervo scoperto evito ulteriori approfondimenti (che ci sarebbero).


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'assurda teoria di linea è che se la moglie non sa il tradimento non sussiste..


In linea teorica se il rapporto restasse identico a prima... ma è pura teoria appunto.


----------



## Old matilde (22 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che esiste, ma come tradito credi a una menzogna ed è in base a questa menzogna, che presuppone buona fede,* accetti mille imperfezioni e trascuratezze e difetti che mai sopporteresti se ne conoscessi l'origine.*
> Ma scoprire che il sonno precoce derivava da un certo surmenage (lo so che fa ridere se non se ne è coinvolte...:c_laugh
> 
> 
> ...


ecco


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non è fuori.
> è che non ama la sua donna.
> punto.
> l'andare a mignotte considerandolo un diritto la dice lunga.


 
Non mettiamola sul personale, please, io non lo faccio mai.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> In linea teorica se il rapporto restasse identico a prima... ma è pura teoria appunto.


Ogni relazione umana è tale non tanto per i fatti quanto per i significati che dai ai fatti e ai gesti.
Ma se i significati non sono quelli che tu attribuisci ai fatti ...i fatti stessi perdono alcun senso, sono pure illusioni di cui tu tradito sei inconsapevole, ma il traditore no.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Infatti la tipologia di uomo che va con una prostituta è diversa da quello che ha un'amate. Non ama ne una, ne l'altra.
> 
> La moglie non la ama perchè altrimenti non la tradirebbe con l'amante.
> L'amante non la ama perchè altrimenti non la tradirebbe con la moglie.
> ...


 
Questa è una teoria interessante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Visto che ho toccato un nervo scoperto evito ulteriori approfondimenti (che ci sarebbero).





Lineadombra ha detto:


> Non mettiamola sul personale, please, io non lo faccio mai.


Approfondisci pure... 
Approfondisci???????  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Ti rispondo poi stasera


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'assurda teoria di linea è che se la moglie non sa il tradimento non sussiste..


Vale anche per il marito.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> occhio non vede cuore non duole.
> Aberrante


 
Aberrante? Ma se c'è pure il proverbio.


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Vale anche per il marito.


io mi arrendo a queste discussioni.
tanto non cambia niente nè per me nè per te.
amore, fedeltà e rispetto sono parole che per me hanno grande valore.
è un mio limite ma non riesco a relazionarmi con chi la pensa in maniera completamente opposta.
però son giorni e giorni che ci cercate di convincere che il tradimento è un diritto lelagalizzato dalla non conoscenza di esso e io non ci sto


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io mi arrendo a queste discussioni.
> tanto non cambia niente nè per me nè per te.
> amore, fedeltà e rispetto sono parole che per me hanno grande valore.
> è un mio limite ma non riesco a relazionarmi con chi la pensa in maniera completamente opposta.
> però son giorni e giorni che ci cercate di convincere che il tradimento è un diritto lelagalizzato dalla non conoscenza di esso e io non ci sto


 
Anche per me, Brugola, non mi fraintendere. Si fa dell'accademia, e, per farla, bisogna portare le cose all'estremo, come se s'ingrandissero con un microscopio. Tra due verità abnormi, probabilmente la verità sta nel mezzo, è banale ma è così.

I rabbini dell'europa dell'est dicevano che solo nell'assurdo riusciamo a cogliere qualche frammento di verità (sono pienamente convinto che col tradimento il traditore cambia necessariamente atteggiamento nei confronti del tradito e che quindi la coppia si compromette, ragionavo per assurdo, corbezzoli!).

P.S.

Resta il fatto che gli attacchi personali sono offensivi e fuori luogo. Che cosa sai tu della mia vita? Non più di quello che so io della tua. Quindi se vuoi parlare per astratto, come faccio io, ti seguo, se blateri di cose che non conosci, taccio (anzi, se vuoi farmi tacere è un sistema che ti consiglio caldamente).


----------



## Old matilde (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> amore, fedeltà e rispetto sono parole che per me hanno grande valore.
> ...
> però son giorni e giorni che ci cercate di convincere che il tradimento è un diritto lelagalizzato dalla non conoscenza di esso e io non ci sto


di fronte alla semplicità della vita fatta di poche cose vere, di ciò che hai scritto: grazie


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> P.S.
> 
> Resta il fatto che gli attacchi personali sono offensivi e fuori luogo. Che cosa sai tu della mia vita? Non più di quello che so io della tua. Quindi se vuoi parlare per astratto, come faccio io, ti seguo, se blateri di cose che non conosci, taccio (anzi, se vuoi farmi tacere è un sistema che ti consiglio caldamente).


 
ma che attacchi personali?
a parte che io non blatero, io esprimo la mia opinione.
non ho fatto nessun attacco personale.
ho detto che secondo me un uomo (astratto)  che stando con la sua compagna va con le  mignotte a mio modo di vedere le cose (in astratto) non la ama.
questo è il mio punto di vista. e siccome siamo in un forum lo esprimo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Apro un 3d apposito perchè mi sembra interessante proporre un diverso comportamento per chi si sente tradito.
> 
> Quando si sospetta, o si è certi, di subire un tradimento si insinuano tante emozioni nella mente del tradito, fra cui :
> 
> ...


Da  quando è saltata fuori la storia, la mia vita è una continua lotta tra ragione ed istinto. La ragione finora ha prevalso, lasciando però gustosi spazi all'istinto. Io ho reagito sulle prime dicendo: se questo è ciò che vuoi, ti aiuterò, perfino. Poi sono passato alla fase "ma chi caz zo è 'sto bastardo?!", poi a tutta una sequenza di fasi intermedie, quindi all'ultima fase: "cacchio quanto mi brucia il cu lo!"


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma tutto sto coraggio io non lo vedo. Ci vuole coraggio a prendere il partner e dirgli che è finita, che ti piace un'altra persona PRIMA di cominciare un'eventuale relazione. X trombare in un motel non è che ci voglia tanto coraggio...


 e allora fallo. Non dirmi che, seppur sei innamorata del tuo compagno, non ci sia nessuno che ti eccita dal punto di vista sessuale. 
Continui ad amare il tuo compagno ma senti i tuoi sensi che ti dicono " io quello me lo farei ". 
Credo che sia umano che questo succede, se per te ci vuole così poco coraggio, beh, fallo. 

Non soddisfare i propri sensi è una strada verso la malattia dell'anima.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Benissimo. Oggi ho voglia di prendermi dell'ipocrita per cui affermerò che il tradimento comincia ad esistere, a livello di rapporti di coppia, laddove il tradito comincia ad accorgersene. E' una questione di percezione: le cose non hanno una realtà oggettiva, sono reali nel momento in cui le percepiamo, quindi:
> 
> *Non tutti i tradimenti sono necessariamente tali, ma cominciano ad esserlo quando uno dei due partner cambia atteggiamento nei confronti dell'altro.*
> 
> ...


 
immagino già i commenti ma non posso che essere d'accordo con te.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> .
> 
> Non soddisfare i propri sensi è una strada verso la malattia dell'anima.


beh ma se il tuo compagno/a soddisfa i tuoi sensi...


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il tradimento è menzogna.
> Se non fosse menzogna se ne parlerebbe prima...
> Io ho sembra pensato cche potesse succedere, ma davo per scontato che l'amicizia e l'intimità col partner ne avrebbe fatto un argomento per approfondire il rapporto e capirsi.
> Poi non credo avrei accettato il rapporto extra, ma la relazione sarebbe finita con dolore, ma con amore e stima reciproca.
> ...


 
rosso :si, bisogna essere predisposti per accettarlo

verde : questo non vale per tutti.

giallo : non si tradisce ( sentendone il desiderio ) per paura di se stessi, della propria intima natura, dei propri desideri e delle conseguanze che possono provocare.

blu . spesso si ama l'immagine che abbiamo nella nostra testa della persona che abbiamo scelto come compagno. Tutti abbiamo un ritratto in soffitta.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> spesso si ama l'immagine che abbiamo nella nostra testa della persona che abbiamo scelto come compagno. Tutti abbiamo un ritratto in soffitta.


Quoto.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che esiste, ma come tradito credi a una menzogna ed è in base a questa menzogna, che presuppone buona fede, accetti mille imperfezioni e trascuratezze e difetti che mai sopporteresti se ne conoscessi l'origine.
> esemplifico: mio marito si è sempre addormentato presto, anche da fidanzati, tanto che abbiamo abbandonato progressivamente le occasioni di uscire (non certo per i figli...essendo state inventate le baby sitter).
> Col tempo il suo sonno è diventato sempre più anticipato, tanto da non vedere insieme che le sigle iniziali dei programmi televisivi.
> Non fa certo piacere a nessuna moglie una situazione del genere!
> ...


parli da donna ferita, hai mai pensato che avresti potuto reagire come proposto a titolo di questo 3d ?


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è inaccettabile.
> Io moglie non posso pensare che una vita condivisa fatta di gioie, dolore, progetti e figli venga messa alla pari con qualche pomeriggio in motel?
> MA SEI FUORI???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


infatti non è messa alla pari. Quella in hotel è pura trasgressione è quella che vive il ritratto in soffitta, non quella che vive chi si siede a tavola a da da mangiare ai propri bimbi


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Infatti la tipologia di uomo che va con una prostituta è diversa da quello che ha un'amate. Non ama ne una, ne l'altra.
> 
> La moglie non la ama perchè altrimenti non la tradirebbe con l'amante.
> L'amante non la ama perchè altrimenti non la tradirebbe con la moglie.
> ...


che bello essere come te, piena di certezze e di verità


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco.
> Credo che la cosa più sconvolgente sia rendersi conto di non conoscere più o veramente l'uomo che hai a fianco e che ti ha tradito


 
la cosa più sconvolgente è di non conoscere GLI uomini ed accettarne la natura.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> però son giorni e giorni che ci cercate di convincere che il tradimento è un diritto lelagalizzato dalla non conoscenza di esso e io non ci sto


non si cerca di convincere nessuno, si espone il proprio punto di vista.
spaventa forse sentirlo ?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> la cosa più sconvolgente è di non conoscere GLI uomini ed accettarne la natura.


che immagino sia quella dell'istinto cacciatore, traditore, bigamo e palle del genere??


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> e allora fallo. *Non dirmi che, seppur sei innamorata del tuo compagno, non ci sia nessuno che ti eccita dal punto di vista sessuale. *
> Continui ad amare il tuo compagno ma senti i tuoi sensi che ti dicono " io quello me lo farei ".
> 
> .


se ami la persona che hai accanto non lo fai.
per rispetto.
per amore.
perchè non sei un cagnetto che non riesce a resistere alle sue pulsazioni sessuali .
e perchè vorresti lo stesso rispetto, amore e fedeltà dalla donna che ti ama.
ma perchè vi sposate o accettate un rapporto di coppia a due se non siete convinti che sia la cosa giusta?


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che immagino sia quella dell'istinto cacciatore, traditore, bigamo e palle del genere??


rispetto il tuo punto di vista sulla questione.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> se ami la persona che hai accanto non lo fai.
> per rispetto.
> per amore.
> perchè non sei un cagnetto che non riesce a resistere alle sue pulsazioni sessuali .
> ...


 
questo si chiama patteggiare, resistere, nascondersi. 
Prova a immaginare, dico sul serio, prova a immaginare.
Tu e il " figo perso " che hai visto e che ti piacerebbe assaggiare.

Tu e lui nel letto, prova a immaginare, nessuno lo saprebbe, non verresti mai scoperta, dovresti solamente sopportarne il peso nella tua coscienza.
NOn parlarne, chiudi gli occhi e immagina..........


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> questo si chiama patteggiare, resistere, nascondersi.
> Prova a immaginare, dico sul serio, prova a immaginare.
> Tu e il " figo perso " che hai visto e che ti piacerebbe assaggiare.
> 
> ...


ho chiuso gli occhi e immaginato tutto.
se mi avessi detto che avrei dovuto sopportare per un'assaggiata (non sempre con finale come ti aspetti) un lungo periodo di s***** col moroso, una lunga serie di discussioni con lui, un continuo dover "recuperare la fiducia di lui, avrei potuto magari pensare di farcela perchè lo amo e se me lo sono scelto è per un motivo valido.
quella *sola *sopportazione del peso della mia coscienza invece mi farebbe così male che mi convince che per  una coppetta di delizioso cioccolato non vale la pena davvero


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> questo si chiama patteggiare, resistere, nascondersi.
> Prova a immaginare, dico sul serio, prova a immaginare.
> Tu e il " figo perso " che hai visto e che ti piacerebbe assaggiare.
> 
> ...


 
dimenticavo..........

chi lo ha provato lo sa...

quanto sia adrenalinicamente interessante 
mettersi in contatto con il ritratto che tutti abbiamo in soffitta.

Il trom....re , in fondo è l'ultima cosa, se ci si pensa un poco su.


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> dimenticavo..........
> 
> chi lo ha provato lo sa...
> 
> ...


senti oscar, è ora che tu sappia.
sei su un forum di traditori e traditi.
quanto sia adrenalicamente interessante lo abbiamo sperimentato tutti.
alcuni sono andati oltre,
tu no.
ma forse non è ancora il momento


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho chiuso gli occhi e immaginato tutto.
> se mi avessi detto che avrei dovuto sopportare per un'assaggiata (non sempre con finale come ti aspetti) un lungo periodo di s***** col moroso, una lunga serie di discussioni con lui, un continuo dover "recuperare la fiducia di lui, avrei potuto magari pensare di farcela perchè lo amo e se me lo sono scelto è per un motivo valido.
> quella *sola *sopportazione del peso della mia coscienza invece mi farebbe così male che mi convince che per una coppetta di delizioso cioccolato non vale la pena davvero


ecco, è tutto lì, è chiedersi da dove arriva quella coscienza.

è saperne sopportare il peso, è avere la forza di sopportarne il peso, 
alcuni non ce l'hanno e rinuciano.

e poi, non è solo un'assaggiata, non è solo per una coppetta, immagina più assaggiate, diciamo, ogni volta che ne hai voglia.

immagina..........


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> dimenticavo..........
> 
> chi lo ha provato lo sa...
> 
> ...


Sì ma non siamo ritratti, siamo esseri umani.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> senti oscar, è ora che tu sappia.
> sei su un forum di traditori e traditi.
> quanto sia adrenalicamente interessante lo abbiamo sperimentato tutti.
> alcuni sono andati oltre,
> ...


ok, sento odore di irritazione, svincolo.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì ma non siamo ritratti, siamo esseri umani.


appunto, dobbiamo cercare di convivere con il ritratto che abbiamo in soffitta, che ci piaccia o no.


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> ok, sento odore di irritazione, svincolo.


senti, non ti offendere oscar, ma è un pò puerile questo tuo atteggiamento di svicolare ogni volta che non sai cosa dire.
e poi perbacco, se si discute di cose serie ci sta troppo bene che la gente si irriti, si accenda, si infiammi.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> senti, non ti offendere oscar, ma è un pò puerile questo tuo atteggiamento di svicolare ogni volta che non sai cosa dire.
> e poi perbacco, se si discute di cose serie ci sta troppo bene che la gente si irriti, si accenda, si infiammi.


svincolo quando mi stufo o provoco irritazione.

tu hai detto : 

_senti oscar, è ora che tu sappia.
sei su un forum di traditori e traditi.
quanto sia adrenalicamente interessante lo abbiamo sperimentato tutti.
alcuni sono andati oltre,
tu no.
ma forse non è ancora il momento_


hai parlato come sapessi di me, penso che tu sappia ben poco di me. 

rosso : hai parlato da saccente e non puoi esserlo, almenon non in questo caso.

verde : hai messo la cosa sul piano personale, io cerco di non farlo, mai.

se vuoi continuiamo pure a parlare, mi fa piacere. Ma non mi piacciono gli sfoghi di irritazione diretti sulle persone.

lo so, sono una testa   di  c...zo. 
sonon fatto così


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> svincolo quando mi stufo o provoco irritazione.
> 
> tu hai detto :
> 
> ...


si ok..ma se entri in un forum e scrivi, leggi...la tua testa di c------ devi per forza metterla in un cassetto.
avrai capito che qui ci si confronta..ma ciascuno con le sue idee.
non ti ho dato del saccente.
che palle però..ma con chi siete abituati a confrontarvi voi?
personale de che???????
va bhè.
vado


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non è fuori.
> è che non ama la sua donna.
> punto.
> l'andare a mignotte considerandolo un diritto la dice lunga.


Come puoi vedere dal tuo discorso quotato sopra non hai parlato per astratto, ma hai asserito che:

1) Non amo la mia donna (ne sai talmente poco che per quanto ti riguarda la donna potrei pure essere io).

2) Trovami un post in cui ho scritto che andare a mignotte è un diritto; mi sono sempre limitato a dire che è una possibilità, c'è una bella differenza.

Detto questo, va bene così.


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Detto questo, va bene così.


idem


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ok..ma se entri in un forum e scrivi, leggi...la tua testa di c------ devi per forza metterla in un cassetto.
> avrai capito che qui ci si confronta..ma ciascuno con le sue idee.
> non ti ho dato del saccente.
> che palle però..ma con chi siete abituati a confrontarvi voi?
> ...


rosso: non dirmi che svincoli

verde : appunto, io ho le mie, un po fuori dal seminato, è vero....

viola: sei saccente se dici che per me non è ancora il momento ( rileggiti il tuo comento, se ne hai tempo e voglia ) 

giallo : con persone, come te, come tutti, come me,....... dai, si parla, ci si scanna anche un po, ma è bello, è umano. 

se ti irrito, dimmelo, se mi irriti te lo dico, ok ? 
ma si parla.................


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> *rosso: non dirmi che svincoli*
> 
> verde : appunto, io ho le mie, un po fuori dal seminato, è vero....
> 
> ...


non svincolo. se io insisto a dirti che il cocktail martini non vuole l'oliva e tu insisti a dirmi che ci vuole possiamo andare avanti ore e ore.
lasciamo stare no? 



sicuramente è bello.
però dovrebbe anche avere uno scopo. 
non mi irriti. trovo solo un pò saccente questa tua convinzione di aver trovato la soluzione a tutto. ma solo perhcè è la più comoda


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non svincolo. se io insisto a dirti che il cocktail martini non vuole l'oliva e tu insisti a dirmi che ci vuole possiamo andare avanti ore e ore.
> lasciamo stare no?
> 
> 
> ...


irosso :io non ho trovato la soluzione a un bel niente, sono in crisi da una vita ( e ci voglio rimanere ) e più vado avanti nella mia vita più mi accorgo di non capirci assolutamente nulla. 

verde : possiamo farne uno con l'oliva ed uno senza e poi li assaggiamo entrambi e vediamo come sono.

arancione: lo scopo è di dare nuove visioni ad un unico argomento. 
se le visioni sono identiche a cosa serve il dialogo ? a cercare accondiscendenza ? non penso sia quello che cerchi.


----------



## Old Sad (22 Ottobre 2008)

*E si....*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il tradimento è menzogna.
> Se non fosse menzogna se ne parlerebbe prima...
> Io ho sembra pensato cche potesse succedere, ma davo per scontato che l'amicizia e l'intimità col partner ne avrebbe fatto un argomento per approfondire il rapporto e capirsi.
> Poi non credo avrei accettato il rapporto extra, ma la relazione sarebbe finita con dolore, ma con amore e stima reciproca.
> ...


----------



## Old amarax (22 Ottobre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il tradimento è menzogna.
> ...


----------



## Old Sad (22 Ottobre 2008)

*Già...*



amarax ha detto:


> Sad ha detto:
> 
> 
> > quoto anch'io e aggiungo:
> ...


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

*Persa ha scritto :*

*il partner stesso diviene una caricatura di sè stesso...come se si togliesse il velo e si vedesse il vero volto di chi abbiamo accanto, come quello di Dorian Grey e con quel volto ributtante è impossibile amarlo, si amava un'altra persona che non esiste e che si è fatta credere diversa con la menzogna diventata abito e maschera*

il partner è sempre stato così, siamo noi che lo vedevamo diverso, siamo noi che amavamo una persona che " credevamo" diversa. Lei ( la persona ) non ha fatto nulla. La sua natura è quella di tradire, lo ha fatto ( non lo ha detto per non farci soffrire ). Noi lo abbiamo scoperto, noi abbiamo rivelato la sua natura. 

Non esistono uomini fedeli ( non nel tempo, perlomeno, per un periodo, può essere, per sempre, è impossibile ). 
Qualcuno rimane fedele perchè sopprime gli istinti. 
Però, non mi pare una bella consolazione avere al fianco una persona che non fa una cosa perchè stà resistendo a denti stretti.

Non sarebbe meglio rassegnarsi al fatto che il nostro compagno/a, con tutta probabilità ci tradirà qualche volta nel corso della vita ? 

si, certo, è terribile questo, ma è forse meglio vivere di illusioni per poi 
disperarsi quando la realtà ci viene posta davanti ?

siamo traditi, ci arrabbiamo, lasciamo l'attuale compagno, ne cerchiamo un'altro, questo nuovo compagno ci sarà  fedele, per un poco, e poi la storia si ripeterà.
Un'infinita ricerca di qualcosa che non esiste.


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> che bello essere come te, piena di certezze e di verità


Non sono piena di certezze mio caro, chiamo solo le cose con il nome con cui devono esser chiamate.



oscar ha detto:


> la cosa più sconvolgente è di non conoscere GLI uomini ed accettarne la natura.


Beh.. a voler accettare la natura siamo tutte figlie di Eva.



oscar ha detto:


> il partner è sempre stato così, siamo noi che lo vedevamo diverso, siamo noi che amavamo una persona che " credevamo" diversa. Lei ( la persona ) non ha fatto nulla. La sua natura è quella di tradire, lo ha fatto ( non lo ha detto per non farci soffrire ). Noi lo abbiamo scoperto, noi abbiamo rivelato la sua natura.
> 
> *Non esistono uomini fedeli *( non nel tempo, perlomeno, per un periodo, può essere, per sempre, è impossibile ).
> *Qualcuno rimane fedele perchè sopprime gli istinti.*
> ...


Oscar.. se vuoi autossolverti, lavora su te stesso, non sentirti facente parte di un insieme finito che non esiste.


----------



## Old matilde (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> *Persa ha scritto :*
> 
> *il partner stesso diviene una caricatura di sè stesso...come se si togliesse il velo e si vedesse il vero volto di chi abbiamo accanto, come quello di Dorian Grey e con quel volto ributtante è impossibile amarlo, si amava un'altra persona che non esiste e che si è fatta credere diversa con la menzogna diventata abito e maschera*
> 
> ...


sò che mi cadi dal pero...esisono anche persone fedeli!


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Oscar.. se vuoi autossolverti, lavora su te stesso, non sentirti facente parte di un insieme finito che non esiste.


ecchilallà, siamo alle solite, siamo sul personale..............

quando le affermazioni generalizzate ( io parlavo di uomini, non del TUO uomo ) non piacciono, si va sul personale.

ok, ok, hai ragione tu, dai.........

comunque,non cerco assoluzioni, sto benissimo così, nell'inferno.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> sò che mi cadi dal pero...esisono anche persone fedeli!


 
si, certo, hai ragione.
Per un certo periodo si rimane fedeli, non si pensa neppure a desiderare " altro "

poi subentra il discorso di cui sopra, purtroppo.


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> ecchilallà, siamo alle solite, siamo sul personale..............
> 
> quando le affermazioni generalizzate ( io parlavo di uomini, non del TUO uomo ) non piacciono, si va sul personale.
> 
> ...


Bello io non sono mai stata tradita. 
Se sono uscita con uomini infedeli me ne sono accorta al primo appuntamento. 
In passato ho tradito Io quando non amavo, quando ho amato son stata una vestale.
Quindi niente di personale. Il mio commento è tutto per te.


----------



## Old matilde (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si, certo, hai ragione.
> Per un certo periodo si rimane fedeli, non si pensa neppure a desiderare " altro "
> 
> poi subentra il discorso di cui sopra, purtroppo.


non generalizzare che poi sembra che la tua conduzione di vita sia così e da qui ne crei un'assioma valido per il genere umano!

c'è chi non tradisce... non è una malattia eh


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Bello io non sono mai stata tradita.
> Se sono uscita con uomini infedeli me ne sono accorta al primo appuntamento.
> In passato ho tradito Io quando non amavo, quando ho amato son stata una vestale.
> Quindi niente di personale. Il mio commento è tutto per te.


ho capito che il tuo commento era rivolto a me. 
Non ne vedo però il motivo di scendere sul personale quando si parla in generale.


rosso : bellissima questa frase, dico davvero.
Mi sono immaginato..........io e te al bancone di un bar, io con un maglione sgualcito rosa su dei pantaloni marroni, Tu con gli stivali, jeans neri dentro stivali messicani. Mi prendi per il maglioncino e mi dici 

" Bello, io non sono mai stata tradita "

e poi finisci la tua Cerveza.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> non generalizzare che poi sembra che la tua conduzione di vita sia così e da qui ne crei un'assioma valido per il genere umano!
> 
> c'è chi non tradisce... non è una malattia eh


anche qui siamo sul personale....

arancione : si, ma lo fa resistendo, solitamente ( non è un'assioma assoluto, non mi permetterei )

blu : non personalizzare


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> *Bello io non sono mai stata tradita. *
> Se sono uscita con uomini infedeli me ne sono accorta al primo appuntamento.
> In passato ho tradito Io quando non amavo, quando ho amato son stata una vestale.
> Quindi niente di personale. Il mio commento è tutto per te.


Belle tu (se non ricordo male) hai avuto una storia non uno impegnato/sposato vero?

Secondo te quando lui trottava a letto con la compagna/moglie cos'era  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   non ti tradiva?


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Belle tu (se non ricordo male) hai avuto una storia non uno impegnato/sposato vero?
> 
> Secondo te quando lui trottava a letto con la compagna/moglie cos'era
> 
> ...


Si infatti l'ho detto stamattina che
l'amante viene tradita con la moglie e la moglie con l'amante. Ergo non ama nessuno delle due.

Io parlo di un rapporto "normale". Ossia degli stessi rapporti di cui parla oscar, dove secondo lui è naturale il tradimento maschile.


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ti ho già risposto in un altra discussione.
> Premesso che non credo e non crederò mai al fatto che uno che tradisce è innamorato di chi ha accanto, perchè è innaturale tradire chi si ama, io non perdonerei mai.
> Sarà che ho questa convinzione da prima donna, sarà che sono narcisista, sarà che sono egocentrica, ma il mio carattere mi porta a eliminare per sempre quella persone. *Soffrirei tanto lo so*, ma sarebbe una scelta di orgoglio e di vendetta. *L'indifferenza è la cosa che fa più male a una persona, ed è quello che farei senza mezzi termini*. Non dico d'esser nel giusto, ma la penso così.


sono situazioni delle quali è completamente inutile parlare in linea teorica.
in più, se soffri non puoi fingere indifferenza:
e non c'è narcisismo, egocentrismo che conti.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Si infatti l'ho detto stamattina che
> l'amante viene tradita con la moglie e la moglie con l'amante. Ergo non ama nessuno delle due.
> 
> Io parlo di un rapporto "normale". Ossia degli stessi rapporti di cui parla oscar, dove secondo lui è naturale il tradimento maschile.


mai parlato di rapporti " normali " 

DIo Marì con il termine " Trottava a letto " mi hai fatto ridere fino alle lacrime, dico sul serio, grazie.


----------



## Old matilde (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> anche qui siamo sul personale....
> 
> arancione : si, ma lo fa resistendo, solitamente ( non è un'assioma assoluto, non mi permetterei )


uff
se non lasci spazio per esperienze diverse (dalle tue?) e dai per certo che prima o poi... questo è un'assioma. E se dai anche per certo che sia una resistenza, così ti spieghi chi è fedele (= castrato) hai quadrato il cerchio ma ti perdi la visuale di un mondo che non vive così i rapporti

Invece ti assicuro che non è castrante per tutti, che tu ci creda o no.

ps: smetti di usare il giallo che non si legge, o toni di colore di poco contrasto con il bianco... e di scrivere il nome del colore pur colorando il nome stesso: se temi i daltonici loro confondono solo i colori primari a pari percentuale di pigmento, rosso,verde, blu... principalmente. Grassie


----------



## Old oscar (22 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> uff
> se non lasci spazio per esperienze diverse (dalle tue?) e dai per certo che prima o poi... questo è un'assioma. E se dai anche per certo che sia una resistenza, così ti spieghi chi è fedele (= castrato) hai quadrato il cerchio ma ti perdi la visuale di un mondo che non vive così i rapporti
> 
> Invece ti assicuro che non è castrante per tutti, che tu ci creda o no.
> ...


io dico come vedo la cosa, non dico di aver ragione.

rosso : Lo so che non è castrante, ci credo. 

al PS non rispondo ne' lo considero , non me ne volere.


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> mai parlato di rapporti " normali "
> 
> * DIo Marì con il termine " Trottava a letto " mi hai fatto ridere fino alle lacrime, dico sul serio, grazie.*


E' stato il modo piu' carino e divertente per rendere l'idea ... a suo tempo (5anni fa alla scoperta del Suo tradimento) c'ho sofferto da morire, oggi posso parlarne facendoci dell'ironia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  il tempo cura tutti i mali.


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

Qualcuno gli insegna ad Oscar che esiste il multi-quote peffavore?

Grezie... vado...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Qualcuno gli insegna ad Oscar che esiste il multi-quote peffavore?
> 
> Grezie... vado...


e che quando si tratta di cose come tradimenti, amore, si raccontano esperienze e pensieri si va inevitabilmente nel personale??


----------



## Old matilde (22 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> al PS non rispondo ne' lo considero , non me ne volere.


OT
non era per cattiveria ma il giallo non si vede OSTREGA, ma davvero, si legge meglio se sottolinei con i colori e senza ripeterlo scrivi le frasi corrispondenti colorate anch'esse, fa cosi anche Fedifrago. La daltonia c'è.. ho letto qualcuno che si infastidiva al blu rosso...ora non ricordo. Fai come credi meglio eh.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> *Persa ha scritto :*
> 
> *il partner stesso diviene una caricatura di sè stesso...come se si togliesse il velo e si vedesse il vero volto di chi abbiamo accanto, come quello di Dorian Grey e con quel volto ributtante è impossibile amarlo, si amava un'altra persona che non esiste e che si è fatta credere diversa con la menzogna diventata abito e maschera*
> 
> ...


Il tradimento consiste nel mentire, nel nascondere quello che si vive, si sente, si pensa pertanto non esiste, in questo caso, una bugia a fin di bene perché LA MENZOGNA E' IL TRADIMENTO.

Meglio non essere traditi con sforzo e per senso del dovere, del rispetto di sè stessi e delle promesse fatte e gli impegni presi (senza quelle promesse e quegli impegni non si sarebbe creata una famiglia con quella persona!), che vedere considerate queste responsabilità frescacce per tenere tranquilla un'ingenua.
Un altro estraneo in casa, mai!
Che tutti gli uomini siano uguali lo escludo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> ecchilallà, siamo alle solite, siamo sul personale..............
> 
> quando le affermazioni generalizzate ( io parlavo di uomini, non del TUO uomo ) non piacciono, si va sul personale.
> 
> ...





oscar ha detto:


> si, certo, hai ragione.
> Per un certo periodo si rimane fedeli, non si pensa neppure a desiderare " altro "
> 
> poi subentra il discorso di cui sopra, purtroppo.


Se generalizzi stai parlando anche del singolo uomo: il compagno di ogni utente (e non), utenti rigorosi e ...te stesso... GENERALIZZARE è RENDERE UN'AFFERMAZIONE PERSONALE.


----------



## Bruja (23 Ottobre 2008)

*oscar*

Dopo tutto questa miriade di post la vera problematica a monte é che NON esisterà mai la ,possibilità che due persone, una che tradisce a l'altra tradita, possano parlare sul piano teorico delle tue esposizioni... come si dice, l'idea propone e la reazione dispone... e tutto rotea attorno a questa verità. 
Tutto il resto é caratteriale, circostanziale e influisce solo per il contorno.
Un tradimento é un crollo di  convinzioni, di progetti reciproci, di valore dell'amore e di affronto al proprio orgoglio.
Con queste realtà bisogna fare i conti.
Poi possiamo ricostruire, riallacciare, valutare, ma prime bisogna impattare con questo quadro!
Bruja


----------



## Old oscar (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se generalizzi stai parlando anche del singolo uomo: il compagno di ogni utente (e non), utenti rigorosi e ...te stesso... GENERALIZZARE è RENDERE UN'AFFERMAZIONE PERSONALE.


si, certo, ho capito cosa intendi, hai ragione 

ma se dico " il marito di Persa non è capace a fare l'amore " 

sono andato davvero sul personale, ho scritto il Tuo Nome ed ho nominato Tuo marito.

questo intendo io per PERSONALE


----------



## Old Sad (23 Ottobre 2008)

*Cara Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Dopo tutto questa miriade di post la vera problematica a monte é che NON esisterà mai la ,possibilità che due persone, una che tradisce a l'altra tradita, possano parlare sul piano teorico delle tue esposizioni... come si dice, l'idea propone e la reazione dispone... e tutto rotea attorno a questa verità.
> Tutto il resto é caratteriale, circostanziale e influisce solo per il contorno.
> *Un tradimento é un crollo di convinzioni, di progetti reciproci, di valore dell'amore e di affronto al proprio orgoglio.*
> *Con queste realtà bisogna fare i conti.*
> ...


 
non posso far altro che quotarti. Un bacio e un abbraccio


----------



## Old Confù (23 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Apro un 3d apposito perchè mi sembra interessante proporre un diverso comportamento per chi si sente tradito.
> 
> Quando si sospetta, o si è certi, di subire  un tradimento si insinuano tante emozioni nella mente del tradito, fra cui :
> 
> ...



nn te lo dico vàààààààà


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si, certo, ho capito cosa intendi, hai ragione
> 
> ma se dico " il marito di Persa non è capace a fare l'amore "
> 
> ...


Chiederò altri pareri...in merito...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sembra meno grave del generalizzare...a un'osservazione del genere posso rispondere concordando, dissentendo o scherzandoci o ...ignorando, mentre un'affermazione generale è offensiva per tutta la categoria  che prendo in considerazione.
"Gli uomini non fanno l'amore, fanno sesso" non è provocatoria e offensiva solo per te (ma forse non la trovi offensiva), ma per tutti gli uomini e ..per tutte le donne...


----------



## Bruja (24 Ottobre 2008)

*!!!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiederò altri pareri...in merito...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma é la sua convinzione, quindi opinione, e non la ritiene offensiva perché evidentemente si rispecchia nell'esperienza diretta o indiretta personale. Nulla viene detto se non dietro questo assunto
E' la visuale di partenza che cambia.... e lui la vede così perché così la concepisce.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma é la sua convinzione, quindi opinione, e non la ritiene offensiva perché evidentemente si rispecchia nell'esperienza diretta o indiretta personale. Nulla viene detto se non dietro questo assunto
> E' la visuale di partenza che cambia.... e lui la vede così perché così la concepisce.
> Bruja


 Allora  si usano formulazioni che lo esplicitano, tipo: ho visto personalmente molti casi ...ho vericato che molti miei amici ....mi sembra che le persone che conosco ....è una mia impressione.
Visto che poi le generalizzazioni che esprime sono considerate offensive da molti tra gli utenti del forum (generalizzazione parziale rispetto a un universo definito).


----------

